# idealpaint



## mikefleming75 (May 17, 2012)

Anybody got some tips to getting even coverage? Not a fan of foam roller sleeve provided.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

say what?:blink:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Ditch the foam cover and just splash it on the walls.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## mikefleming75 (May 17, 2012)

I knew this site was pointless!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

mikefleming75 said:


> I knew this site was pointless!


I hesitate to post this but here goes... are you a professional painter? If so you should know how to achieve even coverage regardless of what was type of cover was "provided". If you are not a professional, please go to the DIY forum: http://www.diychatroom.com/.

The quality of answers given is usually a reflection of the quality of the question. Your question was vague, confusing, and lacking in any information which would allow someone to give you a proper answer. To most here it would appear to be a set-up.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

mikefleming75 said:


> I knew this site was pointless!


I've been sayin that for 6 months


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

wills fresh coat said:


> I've been sayin that for 6 months


And yet your like a deer in the headlight of an oncoming vehicle, you know you should move on yet the view is so pretty. 

Welcome to Hotel California. We'll keep the light on for you.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm thinking Dan just came back as Mike....


.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Paint and Hammer said:


> I'm thinking Dan just came back as Mike....
> 
> 
> .


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

mikefleming75 said:


> Anybody got some tips to getting even coverage? Not a fan of foam roller sleeve provided.


If this is the white board paint, good luck.

A friend of mine just applied the solvent borne version of this product on an entire wall at some tech company. No choice but to go with the foam according to the spec sheet. He called me in frustration with the application technique but it eventually leveled out. Sounds like something I'd want to avoid.


----------



## momule (Feb 5, 2010)

I assume Your talking Ideapaint not "ideal" 
You could use a mohair. Or maybe a 1/8" Contactor series soft woven 
Needs to be a very short nap to avoid getting an uneven coating. Make sure not "dry roll"


----------

